# Betta Name Tags!



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

The other day I decided to create some name tag/decorations to put on my fish tanks. Each name tag has the fish (or snail, or frogs, etc.) name, a small picture resembling the fish, and some extra illustration that exemplifies a certain quality of that betta or a picture that has something to do with their name!

I then visited my parent's house and used my dad's laminator to make these name tags 100% water proof so they wouldn't get ruined during water changes and such. I think they are a cute way to decorate the outside of a tank and also might be a nice way to memorialize a betta who has passed. 

I just wanted to share some pictures of me creating these name tags and then the final products. I put a lot of detail into these so they do take a little amount of time, but they're fun to make! 

If anyone was interested in these name tags I would love to maybe take some commissions and I could mail you your own personalized name tags for your fish and other aquatic pets. I would probably charge $2-3 to offset the cost of the laminating plastic and depending on how large and how detailed you would want your name tag to be. I could also add color, although I prefer drawing in black ink usually. I just used a bit of scotch tape to attach these to the side of the tank.

If anyone is interested let me know and I can do a quick rough sketch for you in pencil and send a picture. If you like the sketch I will go ahead and make you a name tag! Just make sure to give me some information like what size you want your name tag to be, your betta's name, your betta's personality/quirks, any specific images or symbols you want added to the name tag, the style of calligraphy you want used, whether you want color or not, etc. 

I will soon be making a few more of these for my other bettas Jack and Pepper as well as my ADF once she finally gets a name. I might also make some to put on my snake and lizard tanks in the future!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

They are cool looking


----------



## nclnchls (Mar 18, 2014)

Those are adorable! If I had names for my fish yet, I'd totally get one


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

YinYang's tank and name tag are so beautiful! Not to mention the fish himself, but, well, you already know what I think of him 

I like the name Sake for a fish, too.


----------



## Megan92 (May 5, 2014)

These are fantastic!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Amazing. If I had a fish I would get one.


----------

